# Circuitos basicos con transistor



## Irak (Ene 16, 2008)

hola a todos me gustaria saber si alguien me hecha una mano con esto, lo que quiero son diagramas d circuitos basicos con transistores, pues me llama la atensión todo esto y pues quiero probar ahora con algunos transistores haber, que puedo hacer , me gustaria alguien me heche la mano, quiero algo de trabajo , les agradecere me pongan algunos diagramas, pues en la escuela casi no me muestran diagramas y me los piden y no se que hacer,  espero sus respuestas.


----------



## ciri (Ene 20, 2008)

Acá hay algunos circuitos básicos...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=4302

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=5209

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=7035


----------



## ciri (Ene 31, 2008)

si es por lo mio!..

de nada..

cualquier cosa.. saben donde encontrarme..


----------

